# In Memoriam: Reserve Officer Joseph Pozell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

05/19/2005

In Memoriam: Reserve Officer Joseph Pozell

Officer Down: Joseph Pozell - [Washington, District of Columbia]

Biographical Info 
Age: 59

Years of Service: Officer Pozell was a 9-year veteran volunteer of the Metropolitan Police Department.

Additional Information: Officer Pozell was hit while he was directing traffic. He stepped back into the path of an oncoming car.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Hit by a car and died of his injuries.

Date of Incident: May 14, 2005

Suspect Info: No charges were filed against the driver of the vehicle.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It is with deep sadness that the Metropolitan Police Department announces the line-of-duty death of Reserve Officer Joseph Pozell, assigned to the Second Police District. 
Circumstances

At approximately 3:37 pm on Saturday, May 14, 2005, 59-year-old Reserve Officer Joseph Pozell, of the 3000 block of R Street, NW, was directing traffic at Wisconsin Avenue and M Street, NW. A Honda CR-V, operated by 19-year-old Julia R. Matthews, of the 1300 block of Lencia Drive in McLean, Virginia, was starting out from a green light going north on Wisconsin Avenue and turning left onto M Street headed west. It was at this time that the SUV collided with Reserve Officer Pozell.

Reserve Officer Pozell, a nine-year veteran volunteer of the Metropolitan Police Department - six years with the Police Auxiliary Service and three years as a Reserve Officer - was taken to the George Washington University Hospital and admitted in critical condition. At approximately 9:47 pm on Tuesday, May 17, 2005, Reserve Officer Pozell succumbed to his injuries and was pronounced dead at the George Washington University Hospital.

The investigation conducted by members of the department's Major Crash Investigations Unit indicates that Reserve Officer Pozell, while directing traffic, apparently stepped back into the path of the oncoming vehicle. The facts of the case were presented to the Office of the United States Attorney, and no charges will be placed against the driver of the Honda.

Arrangements

In honor of Reserve Office Pozell, flags at all MPDC and DC government facilities are being flown at half staff. MPDC officers are authorized to wear black mourning bands over their badges.

The following funeral arrangements have been announced for Reserve Officer Pozell. He will receive full line-of-duty death honors:

Viewing: Oak Hill Cemetery Chapel
3001 R Street, NW 
Sunday, May 22, 2005 
2 pm - 6 pm

Services: Washington National Cathedral Wisconsin & Massachusetts Avenue, NW
Monday, May 23, 2005 
10 am

Interment: Oak Hill Cemetery 3001 R Street, NW
Immediately following services

Contact: Captain Patrick Burke
(202) 437-7984

Donations 
The Pozell family and the Metropolitan Police Department wish to thank the community for its outpouring of love and support during this tragic accident. In lieu of flowers, the Pozell family has asked that well-wishers consider contributing to the following organizations:

Concerns of Police Survivors - DC Chapter
PO Box 31549
Washington, DC 20030-1549

Friends of Oak Hill Beautification Fund 
3001 R Street, NW 
Washington, DC 20007

HEROES, Inc. Honor Every Responsible Officer's Eternal Sacrifice 
666 11th Street, NW, Suite 300
Washington, DC 20001 
Provided by the Washington, D.C., Metropolitan Police Department http://app.mpdc.dc.gov/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Orignal Post Corrected typo on the original announcement


----------

